# Crown rot on Sanderianum -Help!!



## Wamboozi (Feb 10, 2018)

I just noticed one of my sandy plants has a black/brown spot on the new crown leaf on one side. How can I stop this if I caught early enough? Cinnamon? Physan? Thinking of pulling out of its bark mix and putting into new mix as it looks like the bark at bottom of mix may be old and staying wet too long. 
I really don’t want to lose this plant!!! Help!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 10, 2018)

Improve air circulation and see if you can get dragon's blood


----------



## kiwi (Feb 10, 2018)

I have really good success rate by soaking whole plant in physan for 20 mins and then repotting


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2018)

cut out the bad bit. Cinnamon/Dragons blood. Keep it a bit dryer and more air circulation. I wouldnt disturb it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2018)

kiwi said:


> I have really good success rate by soaking whole plant in physan for 20 mins and then repotting



What dilution?


----------



## kiwi (Feb 11, 2018)

SlipperFan said:


> What dilution?


10% solution


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2018)

Dragon's Blood.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2018)

Physan can damage plants, be careful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi (Feb 12, 2018)

I had heard this. However, I haven't had this experience.
The first few times I used Physan was on a couple of seedlings that were close to being lost through rot so had nothing to lose.
They rebounded well each time. This has been the case each time that I have used it since.


cnycharles said:


> Physan can damage plants, be careful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karategirl73 (Feb 12, 2018)

I just used cinnamon and dragons blood on a plant that has crown rot on two growths, and I removed the affected leaf part. Thought it was probably a goner but it seems to have done the trick for now, and it&rsquo;s dried up the affected area. It&rsquo;s now been two weeks and no new sign of rot. It&rsquo;s also getting extra air circulation as suggested above. Keeping my fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 16, 2018)

Also don't forget to keep the leaves very dry...I have had a Maudiae type, multi-type, and Phrag all stop rotting on their own just by giving them lots of extra air movement (direct line of fan).


----------

